# Thinking of jacking it in....



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i dont know really but atm i washed the car today maintenance style (SF/2BM etc) and tbh i did not enjoy one minute of it. there was no spark at all for me to get really interested i suppose like every other moron i did it just because i had to the car was looking filthy the results excellent it took longer than every other moron around here but somehow i just had no joy in it at all. 

i think i lost my glowplug (not spark plug i drive a eeeseel)


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I get this way sometimes but always seem to get over it. I enjoy the banter on here too much and I need something to spend my heard earned on.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

how long have you felt like this? maybe its just a phase?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

magpieV6 said:


> how long have you felt like this? maybe its just a phase?


a few weeks and i have washed the car 2/3 times...so it's recent. i hope its a phase.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Everyone has that phase, I go through stages that i dont come on here because i get sick of it all, then im back after a few weeks or a month etc...

Sometimes i leave me car for weeks on end without washing it......everyone get like that....


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Ninja59 said:


> a few weeks and i have washed the car 2/3 times...so it's recent. i hope its a phase.


Don't hold your breath on it being a phase, I'm in the same boat (even with a new to me car), just CBA doing it, done 350 miles this week so it needs a wash, I'm off today and doing sweet FA.


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

it is mate, im going through this at the minute! seems to be a phase you go through, i recently posted a thread about it as well!! I think its when you have a lot on your plate it tends to be a time thing too. I havent washed the c30 for 3 weeks now and its desperate for a wash to be honest. Ill be doing it on the weekend though.


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=227890


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

I get like this sometimes, although it's because of battling the weather. Saying that I've just got back from autum/winter prepping my grandads car, the sun was out and I loved it!

Detailing is like joining a gym and getting fit or a nice size, there's no going back!!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

bigmc said:


> Don't hold your breath on it being a phase, I'm in the same boat (even with a new to me car), just CBA doing it, done 350 miles this week so it needs a wash, I'm off today and doing sweet FA.





PrestigeChris said:


> it is mate, im going through this at the minute! seems to be a phase you go through, i recently posted a thread about it as well!! I think its when you have a lot on your plate it tends to be a time thing too. I havent washed the c30 for 3 weeks now and its desperate for a wash to be honest. Ill be doing it on the weekend though.





PrestigeChris said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=227890


yeah i saw that thread Chris and thought hmm sort of like that...its horrible but unlike you two i actually did it, but i did not really think ahh as i usually do more like im done pack away.  for the first time since owning it as well when washing i even left the number plates on did not bother looking under the bonnet to tidy up which is not like me 

 i do hope bigmc it is a phase, i do have quite abit to do atm so i was like timeee oh im off but the enjoyment factor soured it.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ben_ZS said:


> I get like this sometimes, although it's because of battling the weather. Saying that I've just got back from autum/winter prepping my grandads car, the sun was out and I loved it!
> 
> Detailing is like joining a gym and getting fit or a nice size, there's no going back!!


my previous few ones before these few were rain fested with a constant grumble.


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

Find a deserving cause, some little old lady or just that 'pink' car down the street and offer to do it for free.
Spend a day at it and SEE the difference.
You will love it, the owner will be chuffed to bits and you will have done a good deed.
Works for me every time!!

As a PS The little old lady over the road has just had some pointing done on her house. i went over with thepressure washer and did the path ...... then the drive ..... and finally the patio.
Had a great time and got soaked in the process.
Nice warm feeling inside.
She has asked me to 'do her daughters car' as a birthday prezzie! (Payment of course)

If you aint enjoying i, leave it for now. it will come back i am surew!!
Ming the Thoughtful


----------



## Bezza (Oct 6, 2010)

I get like this sometimes, as I only have time to wash the cars every other week or so, and it never comes up quite as good as the pictures other people put on DW. Partly because i'm not as experienced, partly because I don't have so much time to spend on it and partly because I don't have the money to spend on loads of tools and products. 

But I like having clean cars and I do find it relaxing being outside on my own for a while.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I had a moment like this 2 weeks ago , In fact so much so that I thought sod it , the cars going , i'm getting something smaller , something easier to clean , and i'm not spending any extra money on it , Last Sunday i got the gear out and cleaned it and I got a little bit of it back and got into again

I do wonder however how long will it be before the joints start to ache too much and I can't do it anymore (i'm only 41) so hopefully a bloody long time yet


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

I must admit to preferring doing smaller cars.
My 4x4 usually ends up with one rushed panel and then it annoys me all week.
Spent yesterday doing ALL of it and am well chuffed today.
Stick with it!!
Ming the certain


----------



## malky christie (Nov 15, 2008)

I sometimes have to leave the car for weeks on end for a clean as I have a ruptured disk in my back ,it really infuriates me as I find cleaning the car therapeutic but when everything comes together (nice day and good back)it is worth the wait :detailer:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I got the gear out ready to do the works one day last week iirc, ended up just doing 2bm and testing most of the new maxolen stuff, wanted to do full machining and protection but ended up spending the day with swmbo and junior. Been like that for a good few months now, it's taken me 4/5 months just to find a car we both liked, purely down to me losing interest in cars, cleaning them etc....


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

It is called the "I can't be arsed to clean that thing" phase.

Even though it's my job I have had these times mate and our car has gone 2 months without being washed then all of a sudden i sit there and think "Time to clean" and there's no going back again lol

It'll pass mate


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

do we need a motivational section for those feeling down?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

PrestigeChris said:


> do we need a motivational section for those feeling down?


Yes :lol:

Cheers guys


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

Spoony said:


> I get this way sometimes but always seem to get over it. I enjoy the banter on here too much and I need something to spend my heard earned on.


think you need to get on some of the football sites based in glasgow if you want "banter" the stuf on here is very PG rated compared to other sites :lol:


----------



## _Kenny_ (Jan 19, 2006)

I went through this phase as well....lasted about 2 years! Used to love detailing and I'm only now just getting the enthusiasm back. Family/work commitments, socialising and being a right lazy bugger all contribute imo. I felt there were more things in life I'd rather be doing. Selling my EP3 Type R might have had something to do with it as well tho!

Where's the shrink's couch?!


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

I think almost everyone can relate to this. At some point, most, if not all of us have gotten fed up with something they love... (not just detailing)
The wife and kids for example, they drive to the point of doom sometimes but if anyone tried to take them away I'd kill em :lol:

I'd stop and take a break for a while before it gets to the point that your really finding it more than just a chore. You'll be amazed how quickly you'll get the urge to get the kit out and go to town on the car.

Another thing worth raising is if your car is always clean and takes minimal effort to keep clean then the sence of satisfaction dwindles slightly.
Leave it till it's hanging and go nuts on it


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

888-Dave said:


> Another thing worth raising is if your car is always clean and takes minimal effort to keep clean then the sence of satisfaction dwindles slightly.
> Leave it till it's hanging and go nuts on it


Think you might be on to something there, mine stays pretty clean usually so the weekly wash becomes the fortnightly wash, can see how the guys who wash their cars 2-3 times a week get bored tbh.


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

888-Dave said:


> I think almost everyone can relate to this. At some point, most, if not all of us have gotten fed up with something they love... (not just detailing)
> The wife and kids for example, they drive to the point of doom sometimes but if anyone tried to take them away I'd kill em :lol:
> 
> I'd stop and take a break for a while before it gets to the point that your really finding it more than just a chore. You'll be amazed how quickly you'll get the urge to get the kit out and go to town on the car.
> ...


Agree 100%.
Mine is so easy to clean there islittle sense of achievement anymore

Find a dirty one (Applies to women as well I guess)


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ming said:


> Agree 100%.
> Mine is so easy to clean there islittle sense of achievement anymore
> 
> Find a dirty one (Applies to women as well I guess)


ill talk to my GF :lol: i know a dirty one she has :lol: christ this is one bent convo :lol:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

I love my job, but at times when I've spent days on end machine polishing, 

I feel "same s#!^ different car"

once I'm onto the good stuff like waxing, dressings etc.. I get back to enjoying it.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

strange I've just come out my lull (so to speak)... since buying a black car a couple of months back I've only washed it once & when the sun came out I saw all the swirls that had been put in previously which gave me no desire to clean it...

I found a day to myself Sunday & managed to wash, clay, LSP & wax it... it's not perfect but it looks awesome & I'm desperate to do the OH's car now! :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Motivation :

YOU 'WILL' CLEAN THE CAR









Lol, Since the first day of owning a car ( many moons ago :thumb I hate driving a dirty car.

Mines the opposite, whenever I go to clean the car I end up doing more stuff than I set out to.

An outside wash turns into getting the cotton buds into the air vents etc.

You'll get the mojo back soon

:wave:


----------



## Martin_HDI (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm kinda like that atm, but I've fell out with my car because two people were fighting and one got pinned to my car and now it's scratched and dented the bonnet a bit of trim needs replaced and arches need work done on them... but I love washing my dads black taxi.

Martin.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I have the same feeling at the moment too. Well, for about a month and a bit, I've been out once, hosed the car down and thought 'I can't be bothered to do this'.
I ordered some ONR to try and spur me on. New products help me want to get back into it :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

well i just went and tided the leather up you know lovely cream leather :lol: and cleaned the steering check the vitals under the bonnet gave it a quick wipe down under there, tidied up my service records which are already tidy but needed re arranging  i am super anal about that


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Nothing wrong with having peaks and troughs if I'm honest. I know I'm fairly new here and to all of this (the novelty shouldn't have entirely worn off!), but even I left the fez for over a month at the height of summer (it was too hot, dusty, and I didn't have time and wasn't going to struggle.

Getting back into things again at the moment... car's looking awesome after a mini session on the W.E (well to my simple eye anyway). Planning what to do for winter, plus, thinking of finding a few test vehicles to try a few things.

I think many of us are like this. I can't do any one thing all the time with the same enthusiasm.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Im not feeling the clean car at the moment, i was so disheartened when my paint work went soft and havent really touched it since  but i get sooo many people going "Ohhh isnt it shiny" and i reply NOOOO its not, i havent washed it in weeks... might clean it properly tomorrow


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nah, your just getting old and grumpy like Multipla Mick and Rising Power


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

JenJen said:


> Im not feeling the clean car at the moment, i was so disheartened when my paint work went soft and havent really touched it since  but i get sooo many people going "Ohhh isnt it shiny" and i reply NOOOO its not, i havent washed it in weeks... might clean it properly tomorrow


 i feel abit less guilty now for mine but i still have my mums to do woopie i hate butter nissarano paint did you hear that Craig  :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> nah, your just getting old and grumpy like Multipla Mick and Rising Power


you sir have some cheek. what bolt hole did you appear from? :lol: you have almost as much cheek as that young whippersnapper 
Craig.

next i might buy the smoking jacket, flat cap and stuff. :lol: *THIS WONT OCCUR*

some of these disgruntled detailers dont 1/2 have some cheek.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Don't pack it in, it's just a temporary glitch.


If you are truly OCD you will just find something else to hate in a couple of years


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Will-S said:


> Don't pack it in, it's just a temporary glitch.
> 
> If you are truly OCD you will just find something else to hate in a couple of years


:lol: i already hate enough things for not looking their best when new :lol: the new lounge coffee table got my seal of disapproval with all the finger prints :lol:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

make it more intresting?I like to add 6 7 different waxes on van(SAD) but I enjoy it.
Or get a nimbus that makes you smile when you shove it through vents and it comes out of all the others.To me when it becomes vain like some are on here it takes the joy out of it.Clean yes geting upset over a swirl no too far for me that.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> you sir have some cheek. what bolt hole did you appear from? :lol: you have almost as much cheek as that young whippersnapper
> Craig.
> 
> next i might buy the smoking jacket, flat cap and stuff. :lol: *THIS WONT OCCUR*
> ...


:lol: :lol:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I kind of know how you feel; I have had my A5 for a few months now and with it being Black and not brand new it has it's share of swirls etc.
I made the attempt to detail it a while back but everything was against me - I did post a thread on here venting about it - so I just left it.
Had a couple of weeks where I just left the car and deliberately did other stuff so that I actually wanted to clean the car again, then went and did a thorough wash and started to feel the love again.

I think you need to take a step back sometimes and realise that a few swirls aren't going to end the world, and as Jen said, I'll bet in comparison to cars around yours, yours looks loads better. I know people at work say that to me, and I then go and point out all the faults I know of that they don't even contemplate looking for! That is the difference.

Don't beat yourself up mate, as with all things, you can't be full on with everything all the time cos that just burns you out.


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

I had some holograms down the side of the touareg for a bloody ages and no matter how hard I tried they kept coming back. I got severely pi**ed off with the car and stopped working on it!
Then one day after a clean and polish they just went!!!
The car looks sooooo much better all i want to do is keep it clean again
Its funny how little things affect you and your thoughts!!

Ming the EX hologramist


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

I could never get sick of it


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

a good Mojo test would be to lend out some of your detailing gear, i've been without my DA and rotary for a few weeks(hi Paul!) and l'm constantly getting the urge for a right good sesh. Bet you if l had the gear l would have done bugger all though. Nice to know the urges are still there.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

I tend toget this most often when it gets close to winter as I find the weather and maintenance washes in freezing conditions a real pain, but always get over it.

Sure its just a phase/seasonal thing as summer is at an end (did it really start this year? LOL)


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

badman1972 said:


> I tend toget this most often when it gets close to winter as I find the weather and maintenance washes in freezing conditions a real pain, but always get over it.
> 
> Sure its just a phase/seasonal thing as summer is at an end (did it really start this year? LOL)


no it just sort was warmer than winter :lol:


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

I find buying myself a new toy always works lol. I try and find a totally new toy, not just a new wax or something.


----------



## Z Benjamin Z (Jul 18, 2011)

Very emotional thread here lol. My car had been parked under a tree at work for a week (someone is parking in my place) and now covered in sap baked on cleaned it today and still see small dots all over but the paint is smooth. Only polished it two weeks ago I'm sad too. You'll get over it get something new to play with lol.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

tom-225 said:


> I find buying myself a new toy always works lol. I try and find a totally new toy, not just a new wax or something.


LOL that works for me too, but I think in Ninja's case, he must have tried just about everything, he has even resorted to dividing his bonnet into 4 sections, each one covered with a different high-end special wax................where can you go from there? LOL :lol::lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

badman1972 said:


> LOL that works for me too, but I think in Ninja's case, he must have tried just about everything, he has even resorted to dividing his bonnet into 4 sections, each one covered with a different high-end special wax................where can you go from there? LOL :lol::lol:


i know i eventually had the sense or insensibility to werkstat the whole lot :lol: now x5 layers :lol: i thought a certain someone would of posted who has not though about Mig Primo jar :lol:

think next summer i shall divide my car tbh between 2 waxes (ironically out of the 4 in my test). went wax sniffing and i felt better about detailing the waxes smelt better tbh i like sealants but waxes i love them more just somehow i find the experience more intoxicating without getting drunk :lol:

i dont need more stuff my bank balance has suffered enough torture over the years tbh :lol:


----------



## NissanMan (Aug 24, 2010)

bigmc said:


> Don't hold your breath on it being a phase, I'm in the same boat (even with a new to me car), just CBA doing it, done 350 miles this week so it needs a wash, I'm off today and doing sweet FA.


Im in the same boat, not really too bad a thing as you have time for other things that probably had priorities. I clean the truck once a month now, it still looks better than anyone elses.
I may be in a slightly different position as i have been out boating all summer, not going to polish a car on the drive when i could be slamming around on the waves:thumb:


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I've been like this for well over a year now. I think half of it is to do with the car I'm driving ATM isn't mine, I'm borrowing my brothers. But it is minging and I was planning on giving it a full machine polish 3 months ago...still hasn't happened! My missus got a new car 2 months ago and I've not washed that yet. The only thing I've done is clean the wiper blades as they were smearing! 

I think when I get my next car I will be feeling the love more, I hope so anyway otherwise I'll just sell most of my kit. It's a waste just sitting there and if I can't get back into detailing then I don't think I ever will


----------



## NissanMan (Aug 24, 2010)

Pezza4u said:


> I've been like this for well over a year now. I think half of it is to do with the car I'm driving ATM isn't mine, I'm borrowing my brothers. But it is minging and I was planning on giving it a full machine polish 3 months ago...still hasn't happened! My missus got a new car 2 months ago and I've not washed that yet. The only thing I've done is clean the wiper blades as they were smearing!
> 
> I think when I get my next car I will be feeling the love more, I hope so anyway otherwise I'll just sell most of my kit. It's a waste just sitting there and if I can't get back into detailing then I don't think I ever will


I dont think its the car mate, my daughter got a 58 plate a few months ago and asked me to do it...cant be arsed. I used to be buying cleaning stuff online all the time, i use what i have left now andonly replce what i really need. I do my truck once a month at best and the inside once every 2 months.

I think unless you are full OCD you will go back to a more 'normal' cleaning regiem (no offence to those that need to remove wheels and trim to clean) But reality will set back in, your car will always come back to full glory as you know how:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I too have lost the love! I did a car yesterday for someone at work, and tbh, no joy whatsoever. And I'm now totally convinced I've just wasted a load of money too! Megs 16 produced results that were massively impressive, and the beading was spot on. Compared to my car wearing a wax worth £x more there was little or even no difference. I think I'll sell all my gear, stick with just the basic wax I know works and is nice to use. As long as my car looks clean anymore I'll be happy. 

In fact, I even looked at selling my car/trading it in! Totally can't be arsed with cars at all


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

I feel the same way, have collected all the stuff over the years and really enjoyed it, used to to cars every now and then for enjoyment and a little extra on the side but nothing serious.

Last 4 months its just a mission to even motivate myself to wash my own car, it jsut seems hassle for some reason.

But then after spending 4 hours yesterday machining a friends unloved black jag and seeing the look on his face Its starting to come back.

For me i think its just a self confidence knock, before I was doing a car every weekend, on recomendation alone. But as with everything people are cutting back on spending the cash so its very slow going now, which makes me think im not up to scratch anymore and whats the point.

Another problem is Im really not enjoying my main job, its not where I want to be in life but there arent the options to change to what I really want.

Good old recession Blues!


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

NissanMan said:


> I think unless you are full OCD you will go back to a more 'normal' cleaning regiem (no offence to those that need to remove wheels and trim to clean) But reality will set back in, your car will always come back to full glory as you know how:thumb:


Yes I think that's where the motivation comes from, you need to be OCD about it! Detailing was great for the first 2 years and then slowly I became less and less interested. I sold most of the stuff I didn't use, like the G220 and got a Silverline instead, which still hasn't been used! I bought a gallon of ONR last September to replace my small bottle and used 1 wash out of it 

The car I started detailing with was black and very rewarding. After polishing it I was very careful not to inflict many swirls and I did a good job with it. I washed the car I'm currently borrowing ATM yesterday, which is a mess and I used a gritty old sponge, 1 bucket and fairy liquid. I got it done in about 10 minutes and didn't bother drying it but it looked clean. However, I only did this cos the paint is really bad and could never go back to that method. When I get my next car it will be washed with more care, I couldn't take a gritty sponge to it! 

I sold a set of alloys a couple of weeks ago and before I did I gave them a really good clean (didn't have time to clay) and 2 coats of wheel wax. I did this indoors while watching TV but I really enjoyed the couple of hours I spent doing them, they looked great. So the passion for detailing is still there somewhere.



maggi133 said:


> I too have lost the love! I did a car yesterday for someone at work, and tbh, no joy whatsoever. And I'm now totally convinced I've just wasted a load of money too! Megs 16 produced results that were massively impressive, and the beading was spot on. Compared to my car wearing a wax worth £x more there was little or even no difference. I think I'll sell all my gear, stick with just the basic wax I know works and is nice to use. As long as my car looks clean anymore I'll be happy.
> 
> In fact, I even looked at selling my car/trading it in! Totally can't be arsed with cars at all


Wow, that's really surprised me James, you were the last person I would expect to say that. I know you do alot of cars at the weekends, maybe that's killed your love for doing it? If I had my own driveway though I would definitely clean the cars more than I do now, even if it was just a quick wash. Why you thinking of trading the motor in, having problems?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Nope, the car is spot on. And through the lanes the other night (a41 to croxley in the space of new born which is 6mins :lol it was epic and I totally love it.

But I do kinda want to free up cash, just have a banger and actually buy my house soon. Also wanna do a bit of travelling and I can't take the car around the world realistically! That and people just have no respect for cars or other peoples belongings that makes me wanna just not ahve anything worth touching./nicking!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

maggi133 said:


> Nope, the car is spot on. And through the lanes the other night (a41 to croxley in the space of new born which is 6mins :lol it was epic and I totally love it.
> 
> But I do kinda want to free up cash, just have a banger and actually buy my house soon. Also wanna do a bit of travelling and I can't take the car around the world realistically! That and people just have no respect for cars or other peoples belongings that makes me wanna just not ahve anything worth touching./nicking!


:lol: i did not not expect that of you james either! :doublesho

i love my C30 to pieces but i understand about the house thing i have recently been looking and tbh i dont think i could part ways with my mistress (god forbid my ******** if my GF sees that (at least she knows where and what i am upto) ).:lol:

I will come clean my GF even got a message about me thinking of jacking it in and said why and all sorts got a little heated  but yesterday she decided to test me and i dont know she put her hands on the paint and i responded so there is still something there (no not between me and the GF i love her a load ) although sometimes she is a typical WOMAN ahem)

as for the bit about having no respect james its a joke i fixed one side of the D2 last month from a scratch someone had kindly left in the door for some bint to put another there on the opposite side.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

maggi133 said:


> Nope, the car is spot on. And through the lanes the other night (a41 to croxley in the space of new born which is 6mins :lol it was epic and I totally love it.
> 
> But I do kinda want to free up cash, just have a banger and actually buy my house soon. Also wanna do a bit of travelling and I can't take the car around the world realistically! That and people just have no respect for cars or other peoples belongings that makes me wanna just not ahve anything worth touching./nicking!


Do it while you can mate, I did it back to front (I won't say wrong) and can't afford to buy a house ATM.

As you know I'm breaking my car up and it's parked up on a driveway while I do it. I had some retro style wiper blades fitted and someone had only gone and swapped them for some standard ones. The majority would've taken them and run but this person thought they'd swap them!! Can't have anything now without someone else wanting it.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

It is a joke. I love the car to pieces sitll. But I resent the money that goes out my bank every month which is eye watering witha ll my bills. I just wanna reuduce that as much as possible, see the world whilst I can and save for my house. I'd be happy in an old banger as much as i love the 133.

As for the detailing part of it, I was happy when I started and happy with the results cheap products gave, expensive products haven't added to that really. Just cost me a lot of money. I'm just gonna sell up and leave behind a really basic collection I think


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

What a depressing thread...... Man up you lot, Enjoy it before the Hose pipe bans come then you can really moan.....

I enjoy a clean shinny car much more than doing it. :detailer:


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

i so know how you feel,i too have had enough of doing cars.spent a frantic week before my mot detailing things like the underbneath the wheel arches engine bay out side car was megs g220 machined then ag hd waxed and not one comment at the mot garage,since then the car has just sat at my home unwashed and uncared for,ive just lost all interest in car cleaning and the way i feel it wont ever come back...time for a new hobby me thinks.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

maggi133 said:


> It is a joke. I love the car to pieces sitll. But I resent the money that goes out my bank every month which is eye watering witha ll my bills. I just wanna reuduce that as much as possible, see the world whilst I can and save for my house. I'd be happy in an old banger as much as i love the 133.
> 
> As for the detailing part of it, I was happy when I started and happy with the results cheap products gave, expensive products haven't added to that really. Just cost me a lot of money. I'm just gonna sell up and leave behind a really basic collection I think


Few hundred quid on a autosmart wagon is all you need mate.Im going through my stuff one week end and giving it away.What i dont use of course snow foams etc.And in your previous post about megs is spot on my most exspensive wax is hydra wax 20 odd quid a tin.And when you get remarks like it's still shiny from when you did it that's all you need.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi, sorry to ask in advance, how are your normal day to day activities, do you feel the same with those, or just car cleaning.

So its been going on for a few weeks, just might be phase, anything you know that has triggered this off, when did it start building up.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i have a somewhat similar thing going on..

to be honest i've lost the love of detailing my car, 
after the wet sand and polish, i know it can't really get any better lol.. so dont see much point in detailing it,

prefer doing other cars lol..


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

I understand what you feel like, and im starting to feel the same, but it's only with my own car.

My love of detailing has spawned from my love of cars, and i truly love looking at a nice car, especially when it is gleaming clean.

When i had my Mk5 Golf GTI which i adored, i used to carefully wash it every week and took great pride in driving it down the road. It was Tornado Red and it was gleaming, all the time.

Circumstances (a mortgage) meant i could no longer afford the running costs and i had to downgrade to a diesel Fiat Bravo which i really don't like. As a result i really can't be bothered cleaning it. The interior is filthy and i have no desire to sort it.

However, to cheer myself up i clean my girlfriends parents cars (both brand new, a RR Sport and a JCW Mini) - and i love detailing both of their cars. 

For me it is all about the car, but i've only been doing this for around 12 months so maybe i'll get it really bad in a few years!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

could be right birchy, he does own a volvo :lol: :lol:


only kidding chris........ kind of :lol:


can't help myself tonight..
dont worry im off to work soon (a 3 hour shift!! pointless, but i need the money lol)


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

Shows how much i've lost interest,this thread is five pages long and i have missed it up untill now,My demise was back in 2008 when i lost my job house new car,since then i have been trying to keep old bangers on the road,with little money for repairs never mind detailing products,
anyway doom and gloom over i got a job last year,last week i got a 2001 Focus so things are looking up,time to get whats left of my detailing stock out of the shed and put them to work


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> could be right birchy, he does own a volvo :lol: :lol:
> 
> only kidding chris........ kind of :lol:
> 
> ...


wanting to die Mr Craig?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Well I've made my mind up, detailing kit will be going. other people can do the correcting etc (the stuff never gets used cos i don't have anywhere) and the waxes will all be going leaving me one cheap range to keep my car looking nice. Can't be bothered! 

Tickets bought for a holiday so better get moving!!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> wanting to die Mr Craig?


Make it quick and painless please lol.

Oh and James. I'd rather have my detailing than a holiday!!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> Make it quick and painless please lol.
> 
> Oh and James. I'd rather have my detailing than a holiday!!


slow and painful think i will start with your legs  you need your fingers


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

maggi133 said:


> Well I've made my mind up, detailing kit will be going. other people can do the correcting etc (the stuff never gets used cos i don't have anywhere) and the waxes will all be going leaving me one cheap range to keep my car looking nice. Can't be bothered!
> 
> Tickets bought for a holiday so better get moving!!


what you keeping?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> slow and painful think i will start with your legs  you need your fingers


Good then I can still flip all the Volvo drivers the one finger salute :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

no because i will get all the ovlov members from VOC to restrain you  maybe a few with baseball bats first :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

VOC.. most of them wont be able to lift a baseball bat as it means taking one hand of their zimmer frame :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> VOC.. most of them wont be able to lift a baseball bat as it means taking one hand of their zimmer frame :lol: :lol: :lol:


:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

you cheeky young whippersnapper.

*now wheres that chainsaw, let me get my glasses*


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

is it this one?









:lol::lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

no heres the wee guy










actually scrap that i will use a pizza cutter.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

oooft that thing is SEX on blades!!!


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

maggi133 said:


> Well I've made my mind up, detailing kit will be going. other people can do the correcting etc (the stuff never gets used cos i don't have anywhere) and the waxes will all be going leaving me one cheap range to keep my car looking nice. Can't be bothered!
> 
> Tickets bought for a holiday so better get moving!!


thats a big decision! seems like a good idea though if you have thoroughly thought it through?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> oooft that thing is SEX on blades!!!


no no no this is: -










just think of the flexibility if you were with one of them :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I have, I've felt like it for a while tbh. I'm going to sell everything I don't use and stick it in my savings account. I'm going away for a dirt cheap break around Christmas hopefully so anything left over will pay for my lads holiday next year to Spain in July for benicassim. Any money I earn between now and then will go to paying off my debt as quickly as possible and I'll keep the car regardless as it's gonna be too big a hit now, plus nothing blends the affordability and backroad performance quite as well IMO. 

As for what im keeping:

Either megs basic kit (#7 + #16) or zaino aio + z2. Undecided as of yet. My da, rotaries, pads, polishes etc will all go. I just don't use them. I've spent far too much money and whilst I enjoy a good looking clean car, there's no difference for home use between elbow grease and good products and fancy packaging and fancy tools really... As long as it gets clayed, prepped and waxed it'll be good enough for me from now on. As I plan to restrict my driving to near 8000 miles a year as I can. That way I can pay it off even quicker (it's 0% finance so I could just save enough to pay it off in one lump and not be at any disbenefit). I only owe about £4k on it so I could pay it off quite quickly I hope. Then I can look at moving as I want and actually sorting my life out! My subscription to the sales section has run out so first thing is to renew that then sort through everything. There's quite a lot!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

sounds a good move james tbh. i have stopped buying alot of stuff the only recent one was werkstat but thats pretty much it really. i think i might get the di resin changed i.e keep to what i know or attempt to from now on.


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

maggi133 said:


> I have, I've felt like it for a while tbh. I'm going to sell everything I don't use and stick it in my savings account. I'm going away for a dirt cheap break around Christmas hopefully so anything left over will pay for my lads holiday next year to Spain in July for benicassim. Any money I earn between now and then will go to paying off my debt as quickly as possible and I'll keep the car regardless as it's gonna be too big a hit now, plus nothing blends the affordability and backroad performance quite as well IMO.
> 
> As for what im keeping:
> 
> Either megs basic kit (#7 + #16) or zaino aio + z2. Undecided as of yet. My da, rotaries, pads, polishes etc will all go. I just don't use them. I've spent far too much money and whilst I enjoy a good looking clean car, there's no difference for home use between elbow grease and good products and fancy packaging and fancy tools really... As long as it gets clayed, prepped and waxed it'll be good enough for me from now on. As I plan to restrict my driving to near 8000 miles a year as I can. That way I can pay it off even quicker (it's 0% finance so I could just save enough to pay it off in one lump and not be at any disbenefit). I only owe about £4k on it so I could pay it off quite quickly I hope. Then I can look at moving as I want and actually sorting my life out! My subscription to the sales section has run out so first thing is to renew that then sort through everything. There's quite a lot!


well at least you have a goal to aim for mate. good luck! please dont put the stuff up for sale when im online though! lol im TRYING to slim down the collection like you are but still get tempted!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Ha I don't even feel the temptation anymore. I paid the cc off, cut it up. I haven't even looked at the sales section for ages as I don't feel the need. I take cash out only when I need it and avoid spanking money on things i don't need (although the £40 round at the pub the other day hurt!). I feel much happier tbh, the things I need aren't necessarily bought or paid for. Weekends spent out still, just more social, free things! Festivals etc, there are loads! 

Have I just grown up? I think that seems to be happening! Guess it helps the crowd I've fallen in with of late seem to be really good and I'm happier than I've been for a good while! I'm not even worried about having a dirty car anymore as it's meant to be driven  I'm in love with the car still... And my passion for cars hasn't died... Im just more relaxed and feel I've seen the light after being a sucker for marketing!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> sounds a good move james tbh. i have stopped buying alot of stuff the only recent one was werkstat but thats pretty much it really. i think i might get the di resin changed i.e keep to what i know or attempt to from now on.


Oh and this means you cab keep your glass jar!!!


----------



## Lean6 (Dec 5, 2010)

I haven't long been in to detailing and I have already lost the urge to buy fancy polishing machines and expensive car shampoos, polishes, glazes, waxes etc etc. For me it was trying various new products from different company brands and seeing no difference between them. I'm now settled on Autoglym, I must have every product they sell (commercial products) and have no intentions of buying anything else. Much more expensive products gave the exact same finishes. From now on I will keep it clean and let the pro's do the real detailing, I just don't have the patience to do it myself. Whenever i'm outside claying, polishing etc i'm always wanting to be driving the car, that's where the most fun for me is!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Exactly where I've got myself to. Realising that a clean car is what I want. Avoiding swirls is obviously reasonable still, but I'll keep the 2 buckets and such. 

Also, autoglym products are excellent and just work well. No fancy packaging etc just good products


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

robtech said:


> i so know how you feel,i too have had enough of doing cars.spent a frantic week before my mot detailing things like the underbneath the wheel arches engine bay out side car was megs g220 machined then ag hd waxed and not one comment at the mot garage,since then the car has just sat at my home unwashed and uncared for,ive just lost all interest in car cleaning and the way i feel it wont ever come back...time for a new hobby me thinks.


That's just it, to alot of people on here detailing is a hobby and for some people the interest will eventually go. I used to be into fishing when I was younger but as I got older I lost interest in it. My newest hobby is now photography and I'd rather spend money on new lenses, especially as they will hold their value as well.

The last big detail I did was on my Mum's car before last winter so a year ago. I spent 5 hours on it and it looked great afterwards and that was without polishing it. Compared to some I hardly bought anything but I tried a few different products that serve the same purpose and I didn't notice any difference TBH. I have 4 waxes in my kit, 3 I've not even tried yet. When/if I ever get around to using them I'll probably keep 1 for when I feel like waxing but then switch to sealants.



maggi133 said:


> I have, I've felt like it for a while tbh. I'm going to sell everything I don't use and stick it in my savings account. I'm going away for a dirt cheap break around Christmas hopefully so anything left over will pay for my lads holiday next year to Spain in July for benicassim. Any money I earn between now and then will go to paying off my debt as quickly as possible and I'll keep the car regardless as it's gonna be too big a hit now, plus nothing blends the affordability and backroad performance quite as well IMO.
> 
> As for what im keeping:
> 
> Either megs basic kit (#7 + #16) or zaino aio + z2. Undecided as of yet. My da, rotaries, pads, polishes etc will all go. I just don't use them. I've spent far too much money and whilst I enjoy a good looking clean car, there's no difference for home use between elbow grease and good products and fancy packaging and fancy tools really... As long as it gets clayed, prepped and waxed it'll be good enough for me from now on. As I plan to restrict my driving to near 8000 miles a year as I can. That way I can pay it off even quicker (it's 0% finance so I could just save enough to pay it off in one lump and not be at any disbenefit). I only owe about £4k on it so I could pay it off quite quickly I hope. Then I can look at moving as I want and actually sorting my life out! My subscription to the sales section has run out so first thing is to renew that then sort through everything. There's quite a lot!


I can't believe you're going to sell most of your kit! I'm keeping hold of my rotary, polishes and probably P1/P2 but I might sell the other polishes and bits I have. Let me know if you have any Gtechniq stuff going though!

I've come to realise there is more to life than cleaning cars though, like spending time with family and friends, going out and enjoying life. My Mum has been fighting cancer for over a year now and it was that that made me realise what is the point in detailing. Sure spend an hour a week cleaning the car but I really don't see the point in stripping it back and applying a different wax every week. I would rather spend a day/weekend with my family than me outside cleaning the car and them stuck inside.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

totally agree with Pezza,i used to make money from detailing ,did all my mates cars family etc and now i even turn offers of work down to do cars ,just cause i'd rather spend the time with my mum taking her out or having ME time.

at the end of the day nobody really cares how shiny your car is and the way its going in the world its too expensive to own a car its just not worth the hassle.

maybe we should all stop cleaning the car for say a month and do other things then see how you feel.i bet most of us will realise whats the point in this detailing rubbish.


----------



## Lean6 (Dec 5, 2010)

maggi133 said:


> Exactly where I've got myself to. Realising that a clean car is what I want. Avoiding swirls is obviously reasonable still, but I'll keep the 2 buckets and such.
> 
> Also, autoglym products are excellent and just work well. No fancy packaging etc just good products


Exactly my view also.

I will continue with the techniques I have learnt since being on here such as 2BM to reduce swirling risks etc.

However, this whole detailing business is very very difficult to get right, what the pro detailers achieve on this website is amazing. I will take my car to a pro detailer once or twice a year and then keep on top of it myself weekly. Last weekend I spent 3 days polishing my car by hand, I only managed to get the bonnet, roof and boot done! :lol:

The whole weekend my girlfriend wanted to go in to town or away for the weekend, I was too busy on the car. Makes you think!


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

I've been the same since the assualt, as I had to know pro-detailing on the head I've not been interested.

However, after well over 2 years I'm getting some enthusiam back, never going to be able to return to pro detailing, but actually looking forwards to doing some this weekend, for the first time since May 2009.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Lean6 said:


> I will continue with the techniques I have learnt since being on here such as 2BM to reduce swirling risks etc.


TBH I even think that is overkill since I switched to ONR, 1 bucket is fine. You can keep swirls to a minimum with a sponge or mitt, it's all about applying care and being sensible. I only ever use the weight of the sponge and apply no pressure. People who scrub at their paintwork are the ones who inflict damage and there's no need.

Thanks to DW I've learnt how to wash my car better than I did before but I'm not going to get anal about it. You can't stop swirls or RDS's from appearing, they just need to be accepted.

If it hadn't of been for DW I would never of found the likes of Bilt Hamber or Gtechniq whos products I think are awesome, so for that I'm grateful. So whether it be for treating rust, protecting metal or using glass repellent, if it wasn't for DW I would still be using whatever Halfords sells!

I'll never leave this forum though, it's one of the best out there with a great bunch of friendly people, which is why I'm on here everyday


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Agreed about the forum. Great bunch of people on here and I enjoy it, has most bases covered and of course I will still be washing my car :lol: Just trying to sort the crap out in my life and actually make something of it!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

JenJen said:


> Im not feeling the clean car at the moment, i was so disheartened when my paint work went soft and havent really touched it since  but i get sooo many people going "Ohhh isnt it shiny" and i reply NOOOO its not, i havent washed it in weeks... might clean it properly tomorrow


Hi sorry jen, you don't know me on here, but i just read your thread on here confirming the above.

have you got to route of the problem to why your paint is soft, i remember reading a thread on here from yours, its a audi a4 right, in red.

What products did you use before hand on the paint, was the paintwork originally hard to begin with, then went soft, or was it soft to begin with.

Has the car in question been resprayed at all.

Is all the car paint soft, including the front to the rear of the car / or different sections over the car.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

maggi133 said:


> Agreed about the forum. Great bunch of people on here and I enjoy it, has most bases covered and of course I will still be washing my car :lol: Just trying to sort the crap out in my life and actually make something of it!


what rather than just living james. :lol:

i know what you mean though, tell you what do you want lends on my primo  ill do it 3/4 price for you


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

I sort of agree with some of the posts on this last page. Although, the joy to me isn't always having a shiny car... just doing the job properly when I do clean it.

Quite enjoy leaving it for a month and doing other stuff.... proper dirty again then!


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

I too lost the love a month or so back, i had just detailed and she looked stunning. I have just had a week off and i washed the car once. Since then ive done nearly 1000 miles and my baby is absolutly minging! I have just not had the urge to clean clean clean, but having a chat with a few people have noticed i've been slipping and asking me what is wrong. I think it's down to the time of year, summer is over and lets face it, it hasnt been the best weather to be out, you try and detail your car and its starts P***ing down. If i had a wide enough garage i would get the wash, clay and decontamination done outside then pull the motor inside and finish off there.



Lean6 said:


> The whole weekend my girlfriend wanted to go in to town or away for the weekend, I was too busy on the car. Makes you think!


My mrs works mon - fri and i generally get time off during the week, i can get the car done while shes at work, and we can have quality time together on evenings and weekends. It's been a hard balance to work out between work, time for me, time for the car and then time for the mrs amongst everything else we have to do but i think im just about there with that fine balance. Now winter is coming up it will be getting protected and then a snowfoam weekly and maybe a run down to tesco jetwash for a hosedown when i can't be bothered getting out the pressure washer!!!!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

I just love everything clean so I’m compelled to look after my beastie, I’ll keep all the filth where it belongs ...in my mind  Oh & on this forum when i can get away with it


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

This is something that happened to me a while back, I sold my Fiesta. The insurance cost's where sky high, I was scared of leaving the car anyway and I had to start using it more and more for work, those with the fact i've just brought a house that needs a load of money spending on it, I thought it was time to get a cheaper car.

I sold it for asking price and he said how mint it was when he brought it, I never really paid attention to how clean it actually was, until her drove it away, it looked perfect, absolutely mint, sooo glossy, and then I noticed the car I was driving around in now is my Astra, which tbh does it's job of getting me around and saving me money on insurance.

Since then I haven't really been bothered about it, I still want to detail, I just don't want to detail my astra, I don't see the point, I have no love for it, and it's going to get filthy the next day with plaster dust and the 100-odd mile drive  . I've hoovered it a few times and my OCD definately kicked in, and I had to APC all the plastic and dress it, but detail, not a chance unfortuantely, more like keep it clean.

I'll hopefully be able to give Lee/Showshine a hand on his project which will be fun, it's something that actually deserves the time spent on it.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

ant_s said:


> This is something that happened to me a while back, I sold my Fiesta. The insurance cost's where sky high, I was scared of leaving the car anyway and I had to start using it more and more for work, those with the fact i've just brought a house that needs a load of money spending on it, I thought it was time to get a cheaper car.
> 
> I sold it for asking price and he said how mint it was when he brought it, I never really paid attention to how clean it actually was, until her drove it away, it looked perfect, absolutely mint, sooo glossy, and then I noticed the car I was driving around in now is my Astra, which tbh does it's job of getting me around and saving me money on insurance.
> 
> ...


One day mate,i hope your hard work pays off & you get another car to enjoy, took me a while. Your doing the right thing ant, priorities first. :thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Everything goes in cycles - I'm a passionate surfer but sometimes can't be bothered with all the hassle.

Sometimes I wash the Defender weekly then realise they aren't meant to be sparkly clean so leave it mucky. But soon enough it gets to me and I give it the works again!

The BM just looks cack when dirty so never stays mucky for long - sometimes to the annoyance of the missus!

Don't worry about it - we have a mildly unhealthy obsession that's fairly pointless really if we think about it hard enough. But then you get it clean and feel that pride bubbling up again...


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

I think the best way is not to be obssessive about cleaning the car (goes against a lot of the ethos of this site, I know). 

I do a lot of motorway miles and there are 3 cars in the household. Its never been my intention to have a 'show finish' on any of my cars because they quickly get very dirty.

I use the site to pick up tips how to clean without marking the car, remove certain types of dirt etc. As for cleaning wheel arches and underneath, well good luck to thos who want to do that (and produce excellent results) but that's not me.

My regime is to clean the cars in rotation on a 3 or 4 week basis depending on the weather. They look clean, then they get dirty. It doesnt bother me that they are dirty from time to time.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

335dAND110XS said:


> Don't worry about it - we have a mildly unhealthy obsession that's fairly pointless really if we think about it hard enough. But then you get it clean and feel that pride bubbling up again...


Exactly, it's about pride in yourself & our cars/ hobbies are an extension of who we are, I'm happy when my car is clean because it represents me, hope this makes sense


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I always feel like quitting around Sept - October, I'm sure its weather related.

It's too cold/wet to detail, and when you finally do get round to it, the car is grimy looking the next day.

Spring weather FTW!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Got a lot if the love back today. Wheels off, degreased, de-tarred and brake dust/iron fallout removed, 2 coats of srp and 2 coats of megs #16, wheel arches scrubbed and jetwashed (stupid rear carpet arch liners), 2bm, EZ creme glaze and 2 coats of werkstat ajt, result is a lovely shiny titanium grey mazda. Just got to keep it up and get another couple or four of coats of ajt over the next few washes.


----------

